# The Girard Lakes Bass Club-Wingfoot



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

Just curios on the results of the tourney today. Last couple tournaments there seemed to have some low LBS. Even the top 3 winning weights would be cool.
Thanks


----------



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

winners were 13 something when I get the email with the actual weights tonight or tomorrow i will post them up.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Bantam3x said:


> Last couple tournaments there seemed to have some low LBS.


You probably already know this, but if not, the tourny there on the 14th was a big bass event, 1 fish limit. So posted results would look low vs 5 fish limit. We have another BB open there this coming Sat the 28th. 
www.portagelakesbassmasters.com


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

1st 13.7 
2nd 9.9
3rd 7.15

Big bass was 5.3 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

lakeslouie said:


> You probably already know this, but if not, the tourny there on the 14th was a big bass event, 1 fish limit. So posted results would look low vs 5 fish limit. We have another BB open there this coming Sat the 28th.
> www.portagelakesbassmasters.com


I understand the one bass. I am going to try your April 28th. I've only done one tourny before it was a Tuesday night at WF.My son is 14 is he allowed to be my partner.


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

young-gun21 said:


> 1st 13.7
> 2nd 9.9
> 3rd 7.15
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. Met a couple of your members out there this past week.Next year I will be ready for an electric series


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

We're you the guy with the truck parked on that crazy hill that almost got stuck??


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...No. I have a 08 Ford black 150. I did see some tire marks on the grass hill going down the accesses road to the ramp today.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Bantam3x said:


> I understand the one bass. I am going to try your April 28th. I've only done one tourny before it was a Tuesday night at WF.My son is 14 is he allowed to be my partner.


This is so cool!! Yes, we encourage this!! Good Luck and I hope you both have a great time!


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Looks like the weights of tournies coming down from last year. no surprise with all the fish being taking out of there.


----------

